# Links > Tutorials >  Tutorial gia new users Μια προσπάθεια τουλάχιστον

## xaotikos

Μιας και τον τελευταίο καιρό έχει αρχίσει να έρχετε αρκετός κόσμος και να ρωτάει (φυσιολογικά πράγματα) είπα να κάνω ένα πρόχειρο tutorial που να εξηγεί 5-10 βασικά πράγματα. Βασικά είναι κομμάτια από διάφορα post (ένα μπάλωμα με λίγα λόγια) που βοήθησαν ερκετούς από εμάς. 

Επειδή όμως και εγώ έχω αρκετές ελλείψεις θα ήθελα να μου πείτε τις απόψεις σας και να προτείνετε διορθώσεις κλπ. ΟΛΑ ευπρόσδεκτα.

Y.Γ 1) Papashark δεν ξέρω αν σε πειράζει που αναφέρω το nick σου μέσα στο tutorial (αλλά ήταν πολυ εποικοδομιτικό αυτό που είχες κάνει). Άμα σε ενοχλεί μου το λες να το βγάλω.

Υ.Γ 2)Επίσης δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για τον τρόπο αντιμετώπισης των προβλημάτων με τις κεραίες στις ταράτσες οπότε πάλι περιμένω σχόλια για αυτό (κυρίως από όσους γνωρίζουν καλύτερα το θέμα)

----------


## Symos

Ωραία. Πού είναι το tutorial;  ::

----------


## xaotikos

ΧΑχαχαχΧαΧα τελικά ο άνθρωπος πρέπει να κοιμάται που και που  ::   ::  . 

Το tutorial είναι εδώ : http://www.geocities.com/tioonline/awmn_tutorial.htm

----------


## Alexandros

Αν και χαοτικός πολύ δομημένη η προσπάθειά σου  ::  . 

Συγχαρητήρια είναι μια εξαιρετική αρχή και κάτι που χρειαζόμασταν. Δε θα κάνω παρατηρήσεις τώρα ελείψει χρόνου αλλά νομίζω ότι όλοι πρέπει να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε σα μια βάση για επέκταση του FAQ και ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθεί στο site του AWMN.

Να σαι καλά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## xaotikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αλέξανδρε. Ώρες ώρες ξεφεύγω από το χάος  ::  .Βασικά δεν το έφτιαξα για να μπει όπως είναι αλλά για να συμπληρωθεί από όσους μπορούνε ώστε να βγει κάτι χρήσιμο για τους νέους χρήστες.

----------


## indyone

Από όσο ξέρω και έχω δεί ο Achille έχει ήδη στησει ένα wiki στον fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr. Με το wiki μπορούμε πάρα πολύ έυκολα να βάλουμε ένα κείμενο στο διαδίκτυο και επίσης να μπορουμε εμείς αλλα και σε συνεργασία με άλλους να φτιάξουμε από ένα απλό faq εως μία εγκυκλοπαίδεια!!! (με κορυφαία την http://www.wikipedia.org)


Εχθές καθόμουν και χάζευα wiki του awmn και ειδα ότι έιναι _άδειο_ χρειάζεται ανθρώπους να το γεμίσουν με πληροφορίες! 
Επείδη είναι πολύ καλη η δουλεία που έκανες Χαοτικέ, πιστεύω θα γινόνταν ακόμα καλύτερη αν επικοινωνούσες με τον Achille (με pm) για να σου δώσει πρόσβαση στο wiki....

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/_ca_e ... b_df_e4_e1

----------


## panXer

Μόνο εγώ βρίσκω το wiki δύσχρηστο?

----------


## Achille

> Μόνο εγώ βρίσκω το wiki δύσχρηστο?


Όταν λες δύσχρηστο? Έχεις κάτι άλλο υπόψιν σου που να επιτρέπει ομαδική εργασία πάνω σε σελίδες και να μην απαιτεί καν γνώσεις HTML?

xaotike πολύ καλή δουλεία. Αν την είχες κάνει στο wiki ή την μεταφέρεις εκεί, θα μπορούσα εγώ ή ο indyone ή ο papashark ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να κάνει αλλαγές, να προσθέσει πράγματα, να επεκτείνει αυτά που έγραψες, να τα συνδέσει με αυτά που έγραψε αυτός.

Και θα το πω πάλι, αν και το έχω ξαναπεί...
Αντί να απαντάτε στον κάθε ένα προσωπικά στο forum "χρειάζεσαι κεραία από εκεί, στη nodedb γράφεσαι έτσι" και όλα αυτά που διαβάζω καθημερινά, γράψτε τα μια φορά στο wiki και όταν κάποιος ρωτάει, στείλτε του ένα link.

Γι' αυτό φτιάχνονται τα FAQs, γιατί είναι Frequently Asked Questions!

Επίσης το "διάβασε όλο το forum από την αρχή του AWMN" (1 χρόνο posts!) ΔΕΝ είναι λύση. Το 80% των περιεχομένων του forum είναι άχρηστα σαν οδηγός, συμπεριλαμβανομένου ΚΑΙ αυτού του post που κάνω τώρα!

----------


## xaotikos

Λόγω εξεταστικής δεν ξέρω αν θα έχω χρόνο να ασχοληθώ πάλι μέχρι το άλλο σαβ/κο. Βέβαια το ότι κάθομαι irc με τις ώρες είναι άλλη ιστορία (έχω το βιβλίο διπλα  ::  ). Οπότε αν θέλει κάποιος άλλος να περάσει αυτά που έχω γράψει στο wiki ώστε να διορθωθούν κιόλας εγώ είμαι οκ. Αλλιώς θα προσπαθήσω να το περάσω εγώ όταν έχω λίγο χρόνο (και όρεξη).

----------


## papashark

> Μόνο εγώ βρίσκω το wiki δύσχρηστο?


Και εγώ....




> Y.Γ 1) Papashark δεν ξέρω αν σε πειράζει που αναφέρω το nick σου μέσα στο tutorial (αλλά ήταν πολυ εποικοδομιτικό αυτό που είχες κάνει). Άμα σε ενοχλεί μου το λες να το βγάλω.


Εδώ με έχουν αναφέρει για τα χειρότερα, θα με χαλάσουν τα καλύτερα ?

Μπράβο σου πάντως Xaοtikοs έκανες καλή δουλεία !  ::

----------


## Achille

Μιας και είδα το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιεί η wikipedia και το οποίο είναι σαφώς ανώτερο από το MoinMoin που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει εγώ στο fantasy, αν τα παιδιά στο teiath μπορούν και θέλουν να στήσουν εκεί ένα version του wikipedia3 μπορώ να αναλάβω να μετατρέψω τις υπάρχουσες σελίδες του wiki στο νέο format.
Απαιτήσεις φαντάζομαι είναι apache και mysql.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:
http://meta.wikipedia.org/wiki/wikipedia3

----------


## Dejan

Το Tutorial είναι πάρα πολύ καλό σε ότι αφορα τουλάχιστων το hardware που θα πρέπει να διαλέξει κάποιος αλλά... μήπως θα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί κι ένα αντίστοιχο tutorial που να αφορά το software, τις ρυθμίσεις στο ssid, τις i.p. και γενικός οτιδήποτε θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει έναν αρχάριο ώστε να "στύσει" το pc του χωρίς προβλήματα δίνοντας ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στα troubleshootings που έχουν κατα καιρούς εμφανιστεί και έχουν απαντηθεί δεκάδες φορές μέσα στο forum  ::   ::

----------


## Achille

Το tutorial διορθώθηκε και ενσωματώθηκε στο wiki.
Κοινώς, γέμισα όλο το wiki μόνος μου  :: 

Δείτε όλοι τη σελίδα: http://fantasy.cslab.ntua.gr/awmn/ΣυχνέςΕρωτήσεις

Όταν κάποιος ρωτάει τις κλασσικές ερωτήσεις, στείλτε του το URL.
Βάλτε το και στο signature σας μπας και γλιτώσουμε τα ανούσια posts.



```
Διαβάστε τις Συχνές Ερωτήσεις (FAQ) πριν ρωτήσετε!
```

Χαοτικέ, θα πρότεινα εκεί που έχεις τώρα το tutorial να βάλεις ένα link για την παραπάνω σελίδα στο wiki, μιας και κάποια από τα πράγματα που λες μέσα ήθελαν διόρθωση και πολλά άλλα έχουν αναλυθεί με μεγαλύτερη λεπτομέρεια.

Επίσης ας αλλάξει κάποιος στην κεντρική σελίδα του AWMN το FAQ να δείχνει στο παραπάνω link, γιατί είναι τελείως outdated.

Τέλος όποιος έχει access στο nameserver του awmn.gr ας βάλει ένα entry wiki.awmn.gr - 147.102.3.76 να φτιάξω ένα virtual host να μην φαίνεται άσχετο URL.

----------


## dti

*Μπράβο Αχιλλέα!*  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Έτοιμο και το link από το site μου!

----------


## Alexandros

Αχιλλέα, 

*καταπληκτική δουλειά*, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου.

Θα βοηθήσει όλους μας. Περιττό να σου πω ότι με μια τέτοια βάση, οι προσθήκες/επεκτάσεις είναι πλέον πολύ πιο εύκολες. Επίσης ξανά μπράβο στον xaotikos, η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός και έκανε κάτι παραπάνω.


Αλέξανδρος

----------


## sky2000

Αχιλλέα 
φαίνεται οτι τo awmn ειναι πολύ δυνατό
και απο μένα *ΑΡΙΣΤΑ*

----------


## manuel

*ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΟΠΙΣΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟΣ*

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίος Achille πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Alexandros

Να προτείνω το topic να γίνει υπόμνημα?

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## Alexandros

Να προτείνω ακόμα να μπει μια ανακοίνωση του FAQ στο forum 'Ερωτήσεις' πάνω πάνω, φάτσα κάρτα. Μπορεί να έχουμε ένα 5-10% βελτίωση στο γνωστό θέμα.

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## jlian

Αν μπορεσει καποιος να μεταφρασει το pdf για τα wireless lans που ανεβασα θα ειναι χλιδη. 
Ειναι οτι πιο περιεκτικο εχω δει και σε ενημερωνει για πληθωρα αντικειμενων.

----------


## Thomas

JLian..Poy exeis anebasei to pdf?..

----------


## jlian

http://www.awmn.gr/files/tutorials/wan_book.pdf
Θέλει πολύ δουλειά  ::

----------


## durutti

0/3 links της πρωτης σελιδας.
σορυ που γραφω εδω αλλα ειπα να σας ενημερωσω

----------

